# Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?



## sega (10. Apr. 2009)

habe gestern meine Teichtechnik in Betrieb genommen, Pumpe promax von oase, UV-Filter, I-Tronic - habe 2 Pumpwege von 2 Seiten. Es lief alles wunderbar! War total glücklich. heute nachmittag hörte dann plötzlich alles auf. es blubberte heftig im Vorfilter, dann lief die Pumpe zwar weiterhin, aber es kam kein wasser mehr. Vorfilter voll. Habe pUmpe an und aus geschaltet, dann lief es mal wieder für einige Sekunden und hörte wieder auf. was ist denn da bloß los? Muss ich alles wieder demontieren? Wer kann mir raten?

Gruß

Gabi


----------



## axel (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

Hallo Gabi 

Erst mal Willkommen hier bei uns :Willkommen2
Ich weiß auch nicht was mit Deiner Pumpe ist .
Wir hatten aber neulich so etwas ähnliches .
Ließ mal hier nach 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20408/?q=pumpe+defekt


lg axel


----------



## Jogibärle (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

Hallo Gabi,

kann es sein das die Pumpe bzw. ihre Leistung nicht in Ordnung ist. Wenn die Pumpe das Wasser in deinen Filter pumpt, dann müßte es normal überlaufen in dem Vorfilter wenn eine Kammer evtl. verstopft wäre.
So war es bei mir und der Teich war fast leer am Morgen

gruß Jürgen


----------



## sega (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

Hallo,

nein -  das Wasser läuft über Schwerkraft in den Vorfilter und wird von da mit der promax in den Teich gepumpt. Die Pumpleistung kann ich über eine Steurungsanlage von Oase mit Fernbedienung anpassen. daran kann es nicht liegen. Lief ja auch 24 Stunden super.... Und im letzten Jahr auch. 

Gruß

Gabi


----------



## sega (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

Hallo noch ein Hinweis: Die Pumpe läuft sehr gut, nur es kommt kein Wasser mehr! Als ob es irgendwie verstopft ist. Aber nach einer Weile geht es dann wieder, auf einmal läuft wieder Wasser durch und dann ist wieder Schluss. Also die Pumpe funktioniert jedenfalls-

mfG

Gabi


----------



## guenter (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

Hallo Gabi,

kann es sein das in der Ansaugleitung Luft ist?

War bei mir so.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

oder durch angesaugte algen oder sonstiges irgendwie doch verstopft - hol die doch ma raus und guck ma nach


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

Hallo Gabi 

was hast du denn für einen Vorfilter ? Sollte es ein Ultra Sieve sein bekommt er wohl nicht genug Wasser damit die Pumpe ausreichend zu fördern hat.

Woher kommt das Wasser ? Bodenabäufe oder Skimmer ? Wenn ja, dann mach die mal sauber, nach einiger Zeit setzen sich Fadenalgen an den Rohrwänden ab und verstopfen ihn (vorgestern beim Nachbarn gehabt, gleiche Problem wie bei dir)


----------



## maritim (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

hallo gabi,

hallo,

für mich klingt es auch so, das die pumpe luft zieht.
vielleicht ist an einer stelle der wasserstand etwas niedrig und es bildet sich ein strudel, wo die pumpe luft ziehen kann. mit strudel meine ich so einen trichter, der sich auch beim waschbecken bildet, wenn man das volle waschbecken ablaufen lässt.
ich kenn das problem von meinem teich, wenn der wasserstand sinkt und die pumpe nur kleinste mengen an luft anzieht.....
oder du hast ein loch in der zuleitung zur pumpe(venturi effekt)

gruß peter

ps. 
schau auch mal bei dem einlaufenden wasser in der filterkammer, ob dort luftblasen sind, die von der pumpe angezogen werden.

noch ein ps.
kannst du die regelung der pumpe umgehen?
manchmal __ spinnen auch die alten regler und die pumpe ändert ständig die drehzahl.

und noch ein ps.oops
so könntest du die fehlersuche eingrenzen.......
stell deine pumpe zum test in eine große wanne mit wasser , wenn sie dort problemlos das wasser umwälzt, dann liegt es nicht an der pumpe.
wenn es nicht an der pumpe liegt, dann musst du nach den im beitrag/ beiträgen genannten ursachen suchen.


----------



## sega (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe pumpt nur sporadisch - was ist los?*

Hallo an alle,

danke für die Tipps und engagierten beiträge. habe nachts alles ruhen lassen, dann lief es heute morgen wieder "stotternd", mal mehr, mal weniger, mal gar nicht, dann wieder - und im Moment geht es ganz gut seit einigen Stunden.

Das mit der Luft stimmt sicher, da ich gestern kurz bevor alles zusammenbrach, riesige Blubberblasen im Vorfilter aufstiegen. Keine Ahnung warum... das muss ich noch irgendwie raus kriegen. 

Frohe Ostern an alle!

Gabi


----------

